#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

[table]
[TR]
[TD] 
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"].  [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"] 
                                                                       .
          :                         .

  : 
         :
-      
-          : "             " 
-      
-      
-      
-      
-      
-      

                    ߡ                         :
1-                          :           46.
            : (     :                                       )     .
2-                                                  :                28.
       : "        " .
                                                      :                24. 
3-                                "                 ". 
4-                    "                        "                               . 
                                                    :                                 132.

  : 
         :
-      
-      
-      
-      
-      
-                    ѿ 


-      
-      

                                         :
1-                            : (      )   :        :      (        )   .
2-                            "                         ".
3-                                   : "                          " .
                               "                                                     " .
4-                                    "                                                                 ".
        :                    42. 
5-                                                                                                  : (                )   .

                                                                                     .
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/table]

See More:

----------


## Mohamed

*   :  : .
      ݺ    .
*       :      .
*            Ⱥ       .
*  :         .
*  :   .
* :             .
*       :                .
*   :           .
*   :   
*   :           .
*      :     ݿ:          .
*  :         .
*   :

----------

